# Anyone Getting FIRED up for MN Opener!!!



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

This video just makes me sick!! uke: These fish are coming from Mille Lacs where 8 bands of Indians can harvest 122,500 pounds of fish this year. I don't know how this guy videoing stays so calm. No matter what anyone says this has to drastically affect the walleye spawning population!!! If they are able to net these fish make them paddle their a$$ out on that big lake in a canoe and fish with a cane pole. I would like to see a canoe in 4-8 foot rollers. Sorry bout the post just had to vent after seeing this. Mille Lacs is one of my favorite lakes to fish and to watch all those fish being taken out of their so easily just bursts my bubble!!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Wow, I had no idea they did that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have another take on this......yes it disturbs me but the majority of these fish will get used.

Now I was up on Mille Lacs after a Pro walleye event. I mean days after. You should have seen how many dead fish I saw floating. The people at the docks said it is because of the tourney. Many deep hooked fish that were not legal fish because of the slot. Yep dead floating. Now they are bird food or for the people that live on the shore to pick up and throw in the dumpster.

Like I said I don't like to see the netting but most of these fish wont go to waste.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

This is always a hot topic. Strange you just found out about it this year, as the tribes have netted since long before your ancestors set foot on this continent. You might not like it, I might not like it, but its there.

Please keep the posts civil regarding the topic (so far so good, relatively), as this is one that tends to flare out of control and become racially divisive.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

that is really bad but the one they netted was a hog


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

:******: im so tired of this stuff..the fish rot so fast in the nets and if the indians get lazy there will be alot of waisted fish  i have seen SO many nice walleye,pike and perch get thrown out because they dont pull their nets in time. i know we will never get them to stop but i wish they would pull the nets before the forst fish caught roted and not just throw the little fish away!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Ancestors, what a joke!
Really my ancestors used to net and catch fish too, so when does my tribe the Irish/Germans get to net some lakes?
Fing sicking!!! uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Your ancestors' "lake" is called the Atlantic ocean, and I'm pretty sure there is still an Irish netting industry going on back in your motherland. I bet you could find a good job as a herring boat captain. The world's second-most-deadliest catch. LOL.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You're right, but I'm talking about the fishing they did since my relatives moved to this country and before it was a country. I don't expect to do all the things they did back in the day just because they were my ancestors.


----------

